# Rooftop Ski Racks



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

I noticed some of you have Ski Racks that you use for rod racks. Is there a make or model # that seems to work better ?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I use the Thule 725. Very good quality.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i also have the Thule 725. key and locks included. don't want someone to run off with your expensive gear.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Darin, mine are..............*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Yakima Pouderhound. The work pretty well and can be locked. 

Are you ready to hit the Ocoke this week?

Bill


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

The rods travel well at highway speeds ?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

FingerMullet said:


> The rods travel well at highway speeds ?


Yep. 

And you won't catch that low wire in Hatteras Village. 

Or Kitty Hawk, huh Shooter.


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are going to buy one check EBay. They have some great deals on there. 

I personally have the Yakima powerhound, It was one of the best things I got for my Jeep Liberty. I can hold 9 rods on it and still have room for a YAK when I get one.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Thule 725*

Apologies in advance if commercial links are not allowed, but I ordered the Thule 725 racks from Rackattack.com.
$99.00 plus shipping including locks and universal mounting kit and had them within 2 days.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I too have the Yakima Powderhound. So far, so good!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*thule 726*

this model will slide the rails out and can make it easier to get at your rods depending on vehicle height. Worth it for tall vehicles/ shorter people IMO


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

bstarling said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Yakima Pouderhound. The work pretty well and can be locked.
> 
> Are you ready to hit the Ocoke this week?
> 
> Bill


Hmm from the thread on the NC Board...Id say you got the wrong Finger Mullet lol....this thread is FingerMullet, not Finger Mullet


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

FingerMullet said:


> The rods travel well at highway speeds ?





> Yep.
> 
> And you won't catch that low wire in Hatteras Village.
> 
> Or Kitty Hawk, huh Shooter.



Just watch out for the seagulls going over the Bonner bridge or you may skewer one with your rod tip ! 

Actually I have always wondered if the little road bumps traveling long distances won't start to fatigue the rod blank after awhile. I can see my tips bouncing even on fairly smooth pavement. All that vibration has to add stress to the rod. Good as excuse as any for a new rod !


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Actually I have always wondered if the little road bumps traveling long distances won't start to fatigue the rod blank after awhile. I can see my tips bouncing even on fairly smooth pavement. All that vibration has to add stress to the rod. Good as excuse as any for a new rod !


Good point. I had the same concern.

I have a set of Yakima Powderhounds mounted on a roof basket. I ended up getting a length extension for the basket, not only for more basket room, but also to spread the carriers farther apart. The front one now grabs the rods farther down towards the tip and they don't bounce as much.  
.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Good point. I had the same concern.
> 
> I have a set of Yakima Powderhounds mounted on a roof basket. I ended up getting a length extension for the basket, not only for more basket room, but also to spread the carriers farther apart. The front one now grabs the rods farther down towards the tip and they don't bounce as much.
> .



Makes sense to a point. Spread the racks out too far and now the middle section is bouncing. Could go to a third rack for additional support I guess- Anyone want to go halvsies?  

J/k don't have room for a third one on my ride, but prolly a good idea


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Had to check once I got home. 

The current spread is close to 6'. Originally it was close to 4'. There's still a lot of rod sticking out the front, but I believe they are more stable than before. As far as any movement between the carriers? Ain't no way. 
.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I realized that...*



TreednNC said:


> Hmm from the thread on the NC Board...Id say you got the wrong Finger Mullet lol....this thread is FingerMullet, not Finger Mullet


after I saw the home location. Too similar.


Bill


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

bstarling, thanx for the ocoke invite  

Just send me your gas card and I will be right up.
I used to live in Hatteras village in the mid 70's, so I know the area..Back then we could ride the beach from Pea Island south to Hatteras village


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Been there......*



FingerMullet said:


> bstarling, thanx for the ocoke invite
> 
> Just send me your gas card and I will be right up.
> I used to live in Hatteras village in the mid 70's, so I know the area..Back then we could ride the beach from Pea Island south to Hatteras village


done that. I go back to the mid 60's. Talk about changing. I know a lot of folks get pissed with the Park Service, but if not for them we wouldn't have anything except condos and big assed houses everywhere.

Bill


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Had to check once I got home.
> 
> The current spread is close to 6'. Originally it was close to 4'. There's still a lot of rod sticking out the front, but I believe they are more stable than before. As far as any movement between the carriers? Ain't no way.
> .


Sounds ideal for 12' rods. I'm maxed out at about 4 1/2 feet, which is not good for 13 to 14' rods.

On the other hand put a 10' rod on that rack and I guarantee you'll get some flex bounce in the middle with a 6' spacing, unless the rod is just a short stump heaver. Anyway, yeah it would be great to have the option of spreading my supports out to 6'.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Sounds ideal for 12' rods. I'm maxed out at about 4 1/2 feet, which is not good for 13 to 14' rods.
> 
> On the other hand put a 10' rod on that rack and I guarantee you'll get some flex bounce in the middle with a 6' spacing, unless the rod is just a short stump heaver. Anyway, yeah it would be great to have the option of spreading my supports out to 6'.


Good point. All of the rods I've carried on it so far with the wider spacing are 12' heavers. I haven't tried my 8' metal slingers out with the wider spacing yet. If there's too much flex, (and there probably will be) I could just toss them in the Jeep if I need to. Going to check now after your post. Didn't even think about it before.

Thanks...
.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

has anyone ever used the THULE rod storage unit, i was thinkin about puting that on my racks


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I looked at that Thule rod storage box and it looked like it wouldn't fit as many rods as the ski mounts. Plus it was way more expensive. The next thing that made my mind up is the hassle factor. The ski mounts just looked SO MUCH easier to load and unload your rods from. 

I guess if you don't have a lot of rods, and plan on traveling far distances it would be a good purchase.


----------

